# Rank your top 5 London skyscrapers



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

This is my favourite pic of Tower 42


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

great prairie said:


> don't you have your own forum?


This is obviously for everyone to list their favourite London scrapers. Unforunately some like me don't even know 5 London scrapers.  The three I'm familiar with would go in this order:

1 Swiss Re
2 HSBC
3 One Canada Square

Shame on me


----------

